# NOVEMBER 1ST MOBILE KAYAK TOURNEY



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

On November 1st, 2008 the MBKFA will be hosting the 2nd Annual 5 Rivers Kayak Fishing Tournament at The 5 Rivers Delta Resouce Center. <SPAN id=more-141>It?s that time of year. The flounder are making one of two annual runs, Redfish, Specks and Bass are feeding for the winter. This is an exciting time for the Mobile Bay angler. Adding to that excitement is the 2nd Annual 5 Rivers Fall Kayak Fishing Tournament.

With the great success of last years Fall tournament, this years 5 Rivers event will be bigger and better. More exhibits, performances by the Robbing Peter band, great food and more prizes.

Kayak anglers from around the Gulf will be arriving in Mobile to compete. With over 500 members of the public attending last year, many more are expected to view the sport of kayak angling and learn more about the sport we?re all addicted too.

So if you?ve got what it takes to compete against some of the best Gulf Coast Kayak anglers, thenwe willsee you at 5 Rivers.

For more information on the event go to *[url]http://www.mbkfa.com/tournaments.htm/*[/url]

Redfish Riviera is looking forward to seeing you there! Tight Lines!

<SPAN id=sharethis_0><SPAN class=stbuttontext>


----------

